# Adventures Of Wolfwood And Egregg57



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

So I Outbackerman, being of fertile mind and seeking new fodder to fulfil my New Years Resolution am soliciting the great minds of Outbackers.com to help me make this the most memorable year yet for Good ole KB and Wolfie.

Just so whe have no repeats it is only fair that I remind everyone of the pranks perpatrated by perpatrators who will remain un-named!

!. Drive by while marooned in a smoking car.
2. Total house "renovation".
3. A duel in the woods.
4. Staff held hostage.
5. Staff around the World.
6. Outback CSI ala Puff I
7. Puff I wrapped in Caution Tape.
8. The infamous moving camp site number post.
9. North East Rally Wolfwood landing lights
10. Sure!!! I'll watch the house while your in Africa, or The Appalacians when ya leaving?!! HEY DOUG!!!
11. Silver tipped Blackwood is my friend

So ther ya go! Bring it on folks!!

Eric


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

How about a frozen Tundra buried in the frozen tundra one big snowdrift.

I think the little zoom zoom has been left out of the picture for to long.

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

How about cooking and cleaning and doing yard work for one full year all the while telling K and J how wonderful they are. Groom the dogs, run errands, wash and wax OB and all vehicles on demand. Paint the house, pay the bills with your money and ALWAYS say "yes mam!" There, that'll show em!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Not to change the subject, Eric, but when you mentioned Wolfie I got to thinking how much they must be enjoying that big new Kargoroo of theirs. And you know, Eric... I've always heard those Kargoroo's can hold a lot of stuff. I mean, A LOT OF STUFF. Maybe even *A LOT OF STUFF* you would never think of taking camping with you. In fact, if you really set your mind to it, I bet you could get *A BOAT LOAD OF STUFF* into one of those bad boys!

Anyway, back to the subject at hand. Hmmm.... I'll have to think on this one for awhile. I'll let you know if I come up with anything.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

you are right Doug, let's see.........one mummified corpse ( male). Glass display case so K and J can display their trophy. Yep, should fit nicely!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> How about a frozen Tundra buried in the frozen tundra one big snowdrift.
> 
> I think the little zoom zoom has been left out of the picture for to long.
> 
> John


I'm not sure if you would even notice a miata buried in a snow drift?!?!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> How about a frozen Tundra buried in the frozen tundra one big snowdrift.
> 
> I think the little zoom zoom has been left out of the picture for to long.
> 
> John


I'm not sure if you would even notice a miata buried in a snow drift?!?!















[/quote]

Hmmmmm


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Not to change the subject, Eric, but when you mentioned Wolfie I got to thinking how much they must be enjoying that big new Kargoroo of theirs. And you know, Eric... I've always heard those Kargoroo's can hold a lot of stuff. I mean, A LOT OF STUFF. Maybe even *A LOT OF STUFF* you would never think of taking camping with you. In fact, if you really set your mind to it, I bet you could get *A BOAT LOAD OF STUFF* into one of those bad boys!
> 
> Anyway, back to the subject at hand. Hmmm.... I'll have to think on this one for awhile. I'll let you know if I come up with anything.
> 
> ...


Wow...didn't know they help that much *STUFF.*


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Not to change the subject, Eric, but when you mentioned Wolfie I got to thinking how much they must be enjoying that big new Kargoroo of theirs. And you know, Eric... I've always heard those Kargoroo's can hold a lot of stuff. I mean, A LOT OF STUFF. Maybe even *A LOT OF STUFF* you would never think of taking camping with you. In fact, if you really set your mind to it, I bet you could get *A BOAT LOAD OF STUFF* into one of those bad boys!
> 
> Anyway, back to the subject at hand. Hmmm.... I'll have to think on this one for awhile. I'll let you know if I come up with anything.
> 
> ...


Wow...didn't know they help that much *STUFF.*
[/quote]
Are you kidding me? I'll bet it could hold *TONS OF STUFF*.

You know, the car companies used to fill up the trunks of their cars with ping pong balls to see just how much STUFF they could carry. I wonder if they still do that?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Not to change the subject, Eric, but when you mentioned Wolfie I got to thinking how much they must be enjoying that big new Kargoroo of theirs. And you know, Eric... I've always heard those Kargoroo's can hold a lot of stuff. I mean, A LOT OF STUFF. Maybe even *A LOT OF STUFF* you would never think of taking camping with you. In fact, if you really set your mind to it, I bet you could get *A BOAT LOAD OF STUFF* into one of those bad boys!
> 
> Anyway, back to the subject at hand. Hmmm.... I'll have to think on this one for awhile. I'll let you know if I come up with anything.
> 
> ...


Wow...didn't know they help that much *STUFF.*
[/quote]
Are you kidding me? I'll bet it could hold *TONS OF STUFF*.

You know, the car companies used to fill up the trunks of their cars with ping pong balls to see just how much STUFF they could carry. I wonder if they still do that?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

PING PONG BALLS!!







Yeah Baby!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Not to change the subject, Eric, but when you mentioned Wolfie I got to thinking how much they must be enjoying that big new Kargoroo of theirs. And you know, Eric... I've always heard those Kargoroo's can hold a lot of stuff. I mean, A LOT OF STUFF. Maybe even *A LOT OF STUFF* you would never think of taking camping with you. In fact, if you really set your mind to it, I bet you could get *A BOAT LOAD OF STUFF* into one of those bad boys!
> 
> Anyway, back to the subject at hand. Hmmm.... I'll have to think on this one for awhile. I'll let you know if I come up with anything.
> 
> ...


Did you ever see them load up the circus animals in those trailers and trains? They walk 'em right up the ramp into the cargo area? Anyone know how we could get an elephant for a couple of hours?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yanno, I have seen the inside of said Roo. I bet the Miata would fit WITH Ping Pong Balls in it......

This is getting interestin'!!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

You could get yourself a subscription to beer of the month club ( being Outbacker man you probably deserve it ), then you could put the emptys in the garage. James


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Absolutely amazing how the male mind works (sorry for the oxymoron) ! There seem to be a few clarifications needed below.....



egregg57 said:


> So I Outbackerman, being of fertile mind and seeking new fodder to fulfil my New Years Resolution am soliciting the great minds of Outbackers.com to help me make this the most memorable year yet for Good ole KB and Wolfie.
> 
> Just so whe have no repeats it is only fair that I remind everyone of the pranks perpatrated by perpatrators who will remain un-named!
> 
> ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Anyone know how many ping pong balls will fit down a vent stack?


Ohh... That could be quite a test for the 'ol QuickieFlush come the next camping trip, couldn't it? Especially if you didn't discover their presence until, you know... after!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> ...
> Anyone know how many ping pong balls will fit down a vent stack?


Enquiring minds want to know!!!









The only thing I've learned so far is that I'm definetly buying stock in whatever company makes ping pong balls!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

What's that buzzing noise?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> So I Outbackerman, being of fertile mind and seeking new fodder to fulfil my New Years Resolution am soliciting the great minds of Outbackers.com to help me make this the most memorable year yet for Good ole KB and Wolfie.
> 
> Just so whe have no repeats it is only fair that I remind everyone of the pranks perpatrated by perpatrators who will remain un-named!
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Hey....it's all perspective I guess.....


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Ok... it was little Miss Innocent!









It wasn't me ..... So you can leave me out of this one.

MaeJae









See evidence below!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Ping pong balls

If you number them and use the quickie flush and block the drain it would look like a cross between the powerball drawing and the dumpstation scene in RV.









Eric just remember she is holding your 31 hostage right now unless its really a Trojan horse just waiting









John


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Is this Doug? or Eric?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Ping pong balls
> 
> If you number them and use the quickie flush and block the drain it would look like a cross between the powerball drawing and the dumpstation scene in RV.
> 
> ...


 Ever get that gnawing feeling that somethin' just ain't right........ I am sure







my baby is quite safe....Right Wolfy? Wolfie? Wolfster? Wolfwood? Wooolf wooooood...... Gulp.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> Is this Doug? or Eric?


*ROTFLMAO!!
*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> Is this Doug? or Eric?


Way to much hair to be Eric.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Ever get that gnawing feeling that somethin' just ain't right........ I am sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that bothersome buzzing sound I'm hearing ?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ever see those kids toys that expand like 10x there size when you add water.

That would sure take up a lot of space....hmmmm?

Seem to remember someone having problems with SNOW on the slides...

How about SNOW on the inside?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Ever get that gnawing feeling that somethin' just ain't right........ I am sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*What is that bothersome buzzing sound I'm hearing ?*

[/quote]

Oh, My... Could it be???...


Yup, I think it is!









>>>

>>>

_Staff-Saw_


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MaeJae said:


>


Move over Jason...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Is this Doug? or Eric?


Way to much hair to be Eric.....
[/quote]

HEY!!! HEY!! HEY!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


>


Move over Jason...








[/quote]

Nice boots.....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Speaking of Ping pong balls


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OH GREAT! Now I have to change my shirt!! ....and wash the dog..... Anyone know how to get GingerAle out from between the keys on a lap top?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> OH GREAT! Now I have to change my shirt!! ....and wash the dog..... *Anyone know how to get GingerAle out from between the keys on a lap top?
> *


Ping-Pong Balls????







will that get it out?

MaeJae


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

egregg57 said:


>


Move over Jason...








[/quote]

Nice boots.....
[/quote]

Cool !! Does this mean we'll get to see a convertable RV as well









Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Speaking of Ping pong balls


too funny...thanks for the link!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

outbacknjack said:


> *Cool !! Does this mean we'll get to see a convertable RV as well*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh-Oh... Well maybe you will get to see a half of one!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> OH GREAT! Now I have to change my shirt!! ....and wash the dog..... Anyone know how to get GingerAle out from between the keys on a lap top?


 Flush it with something much less sticky. like.....Beer!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> Ok... it was little Miss Innocent!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MaeJae, you are too good!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ever see those kids toys that expand like 10x there size when you add water.
> 
> That would sure take up a lot of space....hmmmm?
> 
> ...


I have heard of POWDERED SUGAR being used as fake snow........wonder if it works.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> So I Outbackerman, being of fertile mind and seeking new fodder to fulfil my New Years Resolution am soliciting the great minds of Outbackers.com to help me make this the most memorable year yet for Good ole KB and Wolfie.
> 
> Just so whe have no repeats it is only fair that I remind everyone of the pranks perpatrated by perpatrators who will remain un-named!
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Hey....it's all perspective I guess.....
[/quote]

ok Mr.Outbacker Egregg Man, you have made your bed, are you ready to lie in it? And I mean, as in sleep, not "tell a lie" cuz you would never do that-right? anyway, the last fiasco scenario you were involved in got you beheaded, shredded, and soon became Egregg the dreaded! Are you up to the punishment that you will undoubtedly endure? You must stand up and take it like OUTBACKER MAN!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh man!! That Doxie is scary!!! Must be Cricket's influence


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------

